# Endurance-Crea Takes Another Stab at 2011 Audi R18 Livery



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Earlier this week * we posted an image by Endurance-Crea envisioning this year's Audi R18 race livery. * Up until now the only R18s we've seen have been in Audi Sport's typical new car testing paint scheme or exposed carbon fiber and/or matte black. To see the real race colors, you'll have to wait until Audi arrives with their car in Le Mans or perhaps even sooner during the official Le Mans test week before then. Until that time, photoshoppers such as Endurance-Crea have been taking stabs at just what the cars will look like. The latest, shown above, is also shown with the usual yellow, black and red schemes Audi tends to run on its three entries.

Check out more images after the jump. Thanks David for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------

